# How to put to sleep a beat up fish?



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a Flowehorn that's pretty beat up in my Rhom tank, he's got a nub for a tail. I feel bad for him. I have nothing left to do with him, I don't think a LFS would take him. I would like to put him out of his misery in the most humaine way possible. Puttin him in the freezer seems like a slow horrible death. I know I wouldn't like to be frozen to death. I was thinkin garbage desposal would be a quick and least amount of pain. Any suggestions please? Thanks


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Take him outside, put him on the ground, stomp on his gills real hard with one foot. Instant death.....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Garbage disposal and stomping on them! Ouch that is some crazy shiet!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Garbage disposal and stomping on them! Ouch that is some crazy shiet!


 Well if he wants a painless way, stomping on it is instantaneous...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Garbage disposal and stomping on them! Ouch that is some crazy shiet!
> ...


 Maybe, but it just seems so graphic


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

Just throw in some feeder goldfish and he should be dead in no time.


----------



## afcno9 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ice cold water, ive heard does the job very quickly.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

i think the best way to put a fish out of its misery is to take it out and put some water in a bowl with him and slowly add hard alcohol. he will not know what happened, and it is still pretty humane.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

1piranhaman said:


> i think the best way to put a fish out of its misery is to take it out and put some water in a bowl with him and slowly add hard alcohol. he will not know what happened, and it is still pretty humane.


 Nice! I can see it now


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I would d garbage disposal, i have done it with some fish before. You just have it on for 5 seconds and it's gojne. Run the water when you do it.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

What if the fish is too big for the garbage disposal? A swift crack in the melon with a hammer is quick. If you put him in ice water he will not know what happened. He would go into shock immediately, And die shortly after. He won't feel a thing. He will slowly drift off untill dead.


----------



## Piranha Boy (Feb 27, 2004)

A hard tap to the top of the skull is very quick and painless unless the fish has a very hard head. Then a sharp knife slid up behind the skull to sever the spinal cord is the next best thing.

Peace for your fish


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I would run him over can'







t get any more instant than that.







Plus you can blare the music and you wont hear a thing.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

well if it were winter, id say throw him in the snow. o could never do the garbage disposal thing


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

What if you put him on a cutting board and cut off his head(on one single strike of course)? I know it doesn't sound pretty but it would be pretty quick.


----------



## Vladimer (Apr 11, 2004)

read this somewhere, dont know where, but a humane way to kill them, is if you put them in a 10g tank, overdose the water with i think pain killers so the dudes pretty much not knowing whats up with him, then you stick him into the freezer

forget were i read it on the forums, but know it was here, and i think it was pain killers, not 100% sure


----------



## ajaxtheknight (Oct 24, 2003)

i dont know if there is a truly humane way to kill anything, however i think whatever you pick to do will be less painfull, than the suffering he is going though now. Good luck and give that fish some peace.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


Coming from a guy who has a cat's flesh half eaten by a piranha in his sig.







just giving u crap man.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd say drop in ice water and put in the freezer...


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

I saw video once of a guy killing a beta fish I think by dropping it in a cup of ice cold water. Here's a link I found that may be helpful:

http://www.ponddoc.com/WhatsUpDoc/FishHeal...thanization.htm

I kinda agree with the freezer method myself.....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

boiling water


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

get steaming hot water and ice cold water....take him out of the tank and put him in the hot water and then drop him in the cold...he wont last long...then treat him to the burial of choice


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i can tell you dont want to go through killing your own pet....so tell someone else what to do and how to go about it


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

Let the Rhom finish him.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

damn all the details









put him in a ziplock bag, and in freezer. He won't feel a think I guarantee it.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

add lots of alka seltzer to a small fish bowl put him in, he falls asleep and never wakes up


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

you dont have a lake or something near you that you can release it in? it may still be able to pull thru.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Garbage disposal less pain than the freezer? Personally I'd rather be frozen than sliced and diced








I would just drop him in a ziplock of ice cold water and put him in the freezer, I'm sure that would be painless.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> you dont have a lake or something near you that you can release it in? it may still be able to pull thru.


 NEVER EVER SHOULD ANYONE DO THIS

that is really bad advice and regardless of the circumstances pet fish should not be released into the wild


----------



## twistone (Apr 19, 2004)

Go with the cold water, or you could just let the rhom finish the job he started.you save on food cost also


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

cold water


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Try to see if the LFS will take it 1st then if not its time for freezing I would say


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

He was my favorite fish, I had him before the Rhom and he has so much personality and changes colors when he's in different moods, even after taken a beating he still will eat outta my hand. He's pretty fearless. I wish that the Rhom would finish him off in one bite, but the dang FH will change colors and blend in with different lighting and manages to hide. I think Im gonna go with a quick smack with a hammer, quick n effective. I don't think I could set and wait while he slowly goes to sleep in the freezer. I'll miss him but I think it's the best for him.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

when my red was eaten he was still alive I put him in a bowl and threw 3 pills of percocet in there then put him in the freezer


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Either freezing or a quick downward cut with a sharp knife behind the eye, going down past the eye.



> Try to see if the LFS will take it 1st then if not its time for freezing I would say


Don't do that. We have enough to deal with without people dumping sick fish off on us.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > mori0174 said:
> ...










True but thats just a pic.

Goodone though!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

One of my reds was pretty beaten up when I just had 2. This back tail was just a nub of raw fish, and most of his fins were bitten off, but now, you can hardly tell him apart from the dick that did it. Piranhas also heal faster...


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

hes your favorite fish and ure ready to kill him? what?

just buy a new tank for him and thats it..


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

jus keep him


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

a 10 gallon tank is only like 10 dollars... go out and buy one, and make a hospital tank


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

just give him to me. He will be very tasty.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I would just put him in the freezer

I dont think i could handle hearing it in the disposal


----------

